# Downgrading Logic 9



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips or experience on how to properly downgrade from Logic 9.1.7 to an earlier version? ML has made the latest version of Logic unusable. It's impossible to make a living when the program is unresponsive for 2 minutes every time you open a plugin. 

Should I just clone my system drive and install an earlier version? Do I have to uninstall Logic first? Looking for the least amount of effort seeing as I have work to do!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Wouldn't it make more sense to roll back from ML as opposed to logic?


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Perhaps but the whole reason I updated to ML was because of the whole MobileMe to iCloud thing where I had to update in order for my computer to sync with my other devices properly.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------

